# sycamore leaves ok for goats?



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a sycamore tree that is in the yard and has gotten huge! We just trimmed it back a bunch, and I wanted to give some of the trimmings to the goats. I can't find them on any poisonous lists but can't find it on any safe lists either. Is it ok to give them??


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

My goats love them.. I guess they are ok to eat.


----------



## marshallpygmies (Aug 30, 2007)

I would think that would be fine to feed them sycamore leaves. If it is not warned about as being toxic, then it probably isn't, and goats know what they shouldn't eat. Mine won't touch anything toxic, they just know.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Our goats love the sycamores. This time of year (we are really dry and trees are dropping leaves earlier than usual) they stand under the tree looking up. We thought they were crazy until we noticed they were waiting for the wind to pick up. That's when they start running in circles, still looking up, trying to be the first one under the falling leaves. They have now learned to wait for the breeze and then they all run underneath the tree.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Its just fine.


----------

